# Planted 20G Starphire



## riderzroom (Oct 24, 2013)

Recently joined BCA...here's my first attempt at a planted tank that has been running for 3 weeks. Love to hear any feedback or comments.









20G Starphire tank 24"x12"x14"
24" Finnex Fugeray Planted
ADA Amazonia soil
Manzanita stump
Eheim Ecco Pro 2234 Canister Filter
Aquatop heater

Just bought a Deluxe AQUATEK CO2 Regulator with Integrated Solenoid and 5lb tank. Also waiting for lily pipes and inflow stainless steel mesh guard to come in. Will try to post new pictures once everything is set up. Currently deciding on a school of fish that goes well with CRS and looking for a nice stone/rock that I've left room on the right side.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

Very nice rider, that's a great little setup you have there. Some great plant species as well, it looks like you have visited a member or two. My suggestion is not add a rock and fill it in with more plants, that stump is already quite large.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

How are you enjoying the finnex planted plus? I have been considering that light for awhile but still looking for something to convince me completely. Nice tank by the way!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Very nice!! Another planted tank person in BCA! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks nice! Make sure your water is above the heaters minimum waterline or else it could melt!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Great looking tank! Can't wait to see that carpet


----------



## riderzroom (Oct 24, 2013)

Thank you for all the comments. 

Randy...you guessed right...got the awesome plant package from Reckon and was also able to share his plant knowledge.

Battmanh...light is awesome and initially I thought my plants would start to brown or melt because it's sitting pretty low but haven't seen any signs. Also compared a picture and in 3 weeks see good plant growth and only started to fert a week ago.

Reckon...thanks again for the plants. I'm also looking for stargrass and star moss...do you or know anyone who has any?

Should be able to set up my co2 in the next couple days...can't wait to see how the plants grow with it.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. Where did you get the Finnex from?


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Mmm more planted tanks. Very nice so far, can't wait to see the progress as this grows in!


----------

